# Scott Scale Jr 20 gegen Specialized Hotrock 20



## dynamiteibk (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

unser Sohnemann soll in den nächsten 2 Wochen endlich sein neues Bike bekommen, da das Wetter derzeit geradezu nach Radfahren schreit. 

Ich schwanke jedoch stark zwischen zwei Modellen:
Specialized Hotrock 20 Zoll 2011er Modell
und 
Scott Scale JR 20 Zoll

Wir waren heute vormittag beim Specialized Händler unseres Vertrauens und haben uns das Hotrock mal genauer angesehen. Hat auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht. Passt unserem Sohn auch sehr gut. 

Bin durch Zufall nun auf das Scott Scale Jr gestossen. Die Vorteile auf den ersten Blick waren 11 Kilo Gewicht (statt 11,5 Kilo vom Hotrock, hat der Fachhändler heute gewogen) und 21 Gänge statt 6 Gangschaltung beim Hotrock. 

Die große Frage ist halt ob es einen derzeit 5jährigen (wird im Mai 6 Jahre alt) nicht überfordert mit 24 Gänge rumzufahren bzw. er vielleicht sowieso nicht mehr wie 6-10 Gänge nutzen wird bei der Auswahl...

Allerdings möchte er dieses Jahr unbedingt an Rennen in der Kinderklasse teilnehmen über den Radsportverein. Da wären dann vielleicht wieder 21 Gänge doch von Vorteil...

Auf jeden Fall sind wir derzeit total verunsichert und vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung in der Situation und kann uns eine Kaufberatung geben


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Februar 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass 6 Gänge aureichen und bei einem Kinderrad die Technik möglichst unanfällig sein sollte.

Das Problem bei der 24-Gang Schaltung ist, dass Kinderräder öfter mal "abgelegt " werden ohne zu schauen ob es aufs Schaltwerk fällt etc.

Hat der Händler das Scott auch gewogen? Abspecken solltest du beide Räder  (Gibt ja mittlerweile viele günstige Aluteile zum tunen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dynamiteibk (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

das Scott konnte leider nicht abgewogen werden, da der Händler wo wir heute waren nur Specialized, Trek und Cube hat. Ein Scotthändler wird sofort anfang nächster Woche besucht.

Meine Überlegung war bis jetzt ja auch, dass ein 5jähriger mit 6 Gänge genug zu tun hat und 24 Gänge ihn überfordern würden aber er wird das Rad dann ja mind. 2 Jahre haben und mit 7 oder 8 Jahren sieht es dann anders aus. Da würde er dann sicher mit 21 Gänge auch zurecht kommen...

Welche Teile würdest du tunen um Gewicht einzusparen?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## oldman (19. Februar 2011)

tuning...
also, an den ganzen Scott/Specis sind Sattelstützen, Vorbauten und Lenker schwer, da günstige Lee-Chi Teile. 
Dann sind die Laufräder übelst schwer, ebenso das Schaltwerk. Und die Reifen

Wenn Du diese Sachen erheblich leichter machen willst, kostet der Spass mindestens die Hälfte des Neupreises der Bikes.
Somit ist der Kauf eines gebrauchten Kinderrades eine gute Option, da dran steckt man halt leichtere Teile...

Leichte Sattelstütze: USE
Vorbau: Ritchey oder ein alter Salsa Stahlvorbau
Lenker: günstiger BBB 0815 Alu
Reifen: Vittoria 

nur so ne kleine Auswahl...


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Februar 2011)

KCNC Vorbau/Lenker und Stütze dürften gekürzt fast nichts mehr wiegen 

Laufräder könnten schwieriger werden. Vielleicht ältere Tune Naben günstig schießen


----------



## oldman (20. Februar 2011)

nur so als Benchmark: habe dieser Tage ein 24" Scott Racing Jr. vom serienmässigen Gewicht von 12,60 kg auf 10,10 kg runtergehungert.
Alleine bei den Reifen waren weit über 600g Ersparnis drin (Mow Joe).
Dann die Stahlkettenblätter gegen Alu, nochmal -90g; Umwerfer -128g, Pedale -116, Innenlager -156g, Gabel -715g usw...

Habe die Gabel gegen eine alte SID getauscht, durch`s Traveln kann man aber keine VBrake montieren, also Scheibe vorne mit Avid BB7 MTB.

Alles in allem günstiger, als ein Neurad, aber 20% leichter. Passt und hat irre Spass gemacht.


----------



## Padex (21. Mai 2022)

Ich bin gerade auch am Neu-Aufbau eines alten Specialized Hotrock 20. Das war schrottreif im Müll.
Bin für Vorschläge für die 

Gabel (Federgabel ganz raus gegen eine starre?)
Reifen (evtl. BMX faltbar von Schwalbe?)
welche max. Länge Vorbau für Kinder?
Laufräder (gibt es da leichte Felgen zum selbst Einspeichen?
dankbar.

Wo lässt sich noch Gewicht sparen?
Ohne Schläuche und Reifen liegt es bei 10,6 kg.


----------



## johannes140 (22. Mai 2022)

Hallo @Padex, schau doch mal in meinen Threads zum Umbau eines Cube Team 200 - ähnliche Voraussetzungen, höheres Ausgangsgewicht, jetzt immerhin 8.6kg: 

Link zum Thread

Falls du Links zu den verbauten Teilen benötigst melde Dich gerne bei mir.


----------

